# Fast Slideshow Making Software



## JT101 (Dec 12, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a slideshow programme with fast processing.

I've used Magix which is a good piece of software but it took a good 2 hours to encode a slideshow with only 200 photos.

I'd like to make a business out of batch scanning photos and putting  them in a simple slideshow, but at this rate I'd never make any money.

My plan is to include some video, and a lot more photos than just 200.  

It needs to be a fraction of that time for 200 photos.  I even followed the wizard and did nothing special.  

I also tried DVD Slideshow GUI but that took even longer, and certainly wasn't as user friendly.

Thanks

James


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 11, 2012)

Windows Movie Maker
Pro Show

If you want to spend some time and make it NICER then pretty much any video editing software would do the job.


----------



## KmH (Apr 12, 2012)

This is an old thread a spammer dug up.


----------

